# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Remotely controlled short term bee hive closing up system

## vasilbvbg

Hi there,

I have invented something I have decided to disclosure to the world and share with all of you. Please fill absolutelly free to use this information in your personal work. I hope this might be useful, any comments are welcome! I'm developing a new project right now which will popup shortly. If you don't mind I can inform you for this as well.
Thank you!

*--- Outline ---*
The innovation is related to automatics, telematics, and implements in the beekeeping area. The goal of the system is to ensure that the bee hive colony closes up simultaneously, in multiple bee hives, during periods of poison hazard without the aid of manual activities. Using a rectangular frame fixed to the immediate front panel of the hive and a mobile door moved by an electrical motor, the system provides the bee hive colony with isolation into the hive. A local controller handles the process at the hive level. A central controller provides central communication between the multiple local hive controllers and operator. The telematics system controls the group-level process on an unlimited number of hives, thus significantly increasing the beekeeper’s work efficiency, when there are numerous hives. The system protects the bee colonies by aiding them in closing up whenever necessary. This way, the system contributes towards preventing bee extinction.

*--- Full text ---*
Please open the pdf document link below:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lO...mdElpJU9qGtR8w

Best Regards

Vasil Vasilev 
Sofia, Bulgaria
vasilbvbg(at)gmail.com

----------


## Adam

A patent application for an electric door. Really?

----------


## vasilbvbg

> A patent application for an electric door. Really?


Correction: patent registration. Please see the document text.

----------


## vasilbvbg

Hi there,

Im really happy to inform you our project Hermes Smart have started now! You are welcome to check site www.hermessmart.eu for more info.

BR, Vasil

----------

